# Clock not keeping time zone.



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I checked my ECO this morning. There isn't a Time Zone option for the clock. Check your date. It sounds like your car lost track of the day and is hoping it's still summer where you are.


----------



## usernameerror (Nov 27, 2012)

Had this issue on my 2010 Equinox which I believe should have the same type of navigation as your Cruze. Turned out to be a software issue. Had to take the car to the dealer twice to have them fix it. The first time they claimed it was fixed. Had to take it back two days later. The dealer ended up replacing the entire nav unit.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

trol said:


> I have the 11 Cruze with navigation. I subscribe to XM radio. After the last time change, I tried to roll the clock back an hour using the "clock" button and also tried it in the configuration settings. After the car is turned off, it is back to the one hour fast.
> I'm in the central time zone and it acts like it is in the eastern zone. GPS works fine, so it knows where I am.
> 
> Any help?


Hello,
If you are sure you've done the clock reset correctly and it still isn't working properly, I would suggest taking it into your dealership just in case there is some type of software update that may be needed. Please keep us posted on what caused this. 

Vanessa
GM Customer Service (assisting Stacy)


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

obermd said:


> I checked my ECO this morning. There isn't a Time Zone option for the clock. Check your date. It sounds like your car lost track of the day and is hoping it's still summer where you are.


Agreed. I had to manually turn my clock back as well. No auto-detect for Daylight Savings, unless your in Arizona then it doesnt matter. 

It would be nice for the clock to automatically adjust itself via satellites. One less thing to worry about!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Agreed. I had to manually turn my clock back as well. No auto-detect for Daylight Savings, unless your in Arizona then it doesnt matter.
> 
> It would be nice for the clock to automatically adjust itself via satellites. One less thing to worry about!


Especially since the car has a GPS receiver (required for OnStar) and GPS sends a time sync signal. It shouldn't be that difficult for the car's clock to be set via GPS. You probably would need to set your time zone and whether or not to use DST.


----------



## trol (Dec 4, 2010)

The dealer had no clue why it keeps going back to one hour ahead. Dealer said he researched and couldn't find anything.

Stacy, you have any sources upstairs on someone to ask to see how to correct my problem?


----------



## trol (Dec 4, 2010)

I found the PI number that addressed this issue, and some others ones where radio wouldn't remember my last source. I talked to service manager, showed him the number, found it in system. They flashed it and now nav radio is working good.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

trol said:


> I found the PI number that addressed this issue, and some others ones where radio wouldn't remember my last source. I talked to service manager, showed him the number, found it in system. They flashed it and now nav radio is working good.


Good work. What is the PI number so if anyone else has this issue they can take it to their dealership. It's unfortunate that GM makes it so hard for dealerships to find these PIs and TSBs.


----------



## trol (Dec 4, 2010)

Pi0285.


----------



## Buscobob (Nov 11, 2014)

I bought a used 11 Cruze a few months ago and have this same problem. When I turn the car off and it sits for a bit then restart the time goes back 5 hours. If I do a remote start it only goes back 1 hour. My navigation system also looses all it's settings (stored trip info, destinations, ect.) when I turn it off. I also notice that the navigation always resets to Washington , DC. Also when turned off I always need to push the 6 to get the radio into it's mode. Lots of weird stuff going on with this thing. Does Chevy do software updates for free? Yeah, right!
Actually I was wondering if there was a CMOS battery that might have run down during the years?


----------

